# The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles



## ALB2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi

I hope this is allowed, I would like to promote my e-book.
It is a dark adult fantasy set in a world of my own creation. It has elves, it has magic, it has sex, it has monsters.

I am looking for someone with more artistic talent than I have to produce a better cover but for now what I have will suffice.

It would be very nice if people could go look and if they like it buy it. As usual for Kindle it is not very pricey. UK
http://http://www.amazon.co.uk/Light-Beyond-Storm-Chronicles--ebook/dp/B0088DQO9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338970111&sr=8-1

US link
Amazon.com: The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Kindle Store


----------



## Telcontar (Jun 6, 2012)

Not only allowed - this is precisely the correct place for this sort of announcement.

For cover art, you might want to check out this area of the forums, where you can find threads and links relating to that exact issue.

Good luck with your promotions, and your future writing!


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok thanks

I have a cover that will suffice for now. Alas I have the artistic talent of a potato so I will make do until I can either convince someone do so one for me or fix what i have. 
I actaully quite like what I have but it isnt right


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

*edited*

Well after my boyfriend kindly pointed out a  load of edits I thought I had dealt with and apparently had reappeared.

I managed to fix a cover. I have an idea for covers for the follow ups so will stick with what I have

Here is  Uk Link
The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

US link
Amazon.com: The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Kindle Store


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay my print on demand turned up Now I have a real book to wave at people.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 20, 2012)

I now have an author's facebook page if anyone is vaguely interested. Feel free to promote/your own books there
Dark Fantasy-Beyond the Storm | Facebook


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is now available on print on demand at lulu:
Alexandra Butcher's Books and Publications Spotlight


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

There is an 18% discount on the paperback version of my book on Lulu until 11.59 pm on 13th July. Please find the link below and use the store specific code listed on the website.
The Light Beyond the Storm by Alexandra Butcher (Paperback) - Lulu


----------



## mijo (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought the kindle edition, and like it so far.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yay thanks. I may actually get off my arse and edit book 2 soon

I am glad you like it


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mijo- did you leave me a review that then disappeared? Did you remove it? Having problems accessing some things on Amazon?


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good news! 20 % off!
The Light Beyond the Storm by Alexandra Butcher (Paperback) - Lulu


Offer runs until 27th July. Please log into your Lulu store at Self Publishing, Book Printing and Publishing Online - Lulu
for your store specific code. 
Please note this offer applies to ALL lulu.com products.
Please note 18 + rating.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I finally decided to put this on as Free for 2 days
30th and 31st July.
The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
Plus the other Amazon sites.


----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone remotely cares Lulu.com have a 15% off sale until Friday 21st.  Here is my link but it is everything in the sale.


The Light Beyond the Storm by Alexandra Butcher (Paperback) - Lulu 

Offer runs until 21st September. Please log into your Lulu store at Self Publishing, Book Printing and Publishing Online - Lulu  The code is PIRATA


----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay this has finally appeared as a paperback on Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Light-Beyond-Storm-Alexandra-Butcher/dp/1471760022
The Light Beyond the Storm: Alexandra Butcher: 9781471760020: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ALB2012 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is now available on Smashwords

I have also been nominated for the Indie Book Club Fantasy read of the month, so doing a happy dance.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/290716


----------



## ALB2012 (Mar 25, 2013)

Links are now 
Amazon.com: The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Oxana Mazur: Kindle Store 

The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Oxana Mazur: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles-Book I: 1: Amazon.co.uk: A L Butcher, Oxana Mazur: Books Paperback

The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles-Book I (Volume 1): A L Butcher, Oxana Mazur: 9781481255622: Amazon.com: Books

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/290716

BARNES & NOBLE | The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles: Book 1 by Alexandra Butcher | NOOK Book (eBook)

The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles: Book 1 By: Alexandra Butcher - eBook - Kobo

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/light-beyond-storm-chronicles/id615134765?mt=11

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/light-beyond-storm-chronicles/id615134765?mt=11


----------

